# How many animals do you have?



## Gameruler108

Hello! I was wondering all of the animals and their name everyone has!
For example:
I have 4 rats, Zade, Ava, Mia, and Von.
I also have a male hybrid Russian dwarf hamster named Ama
I have a pygmy goat named Striper
I have a pig named Petunia
What about you?


----------



## linkmoon

I have 4 animals.

2 rats, Fay and Nova 
and 2 Cats, Chicken and Lily


----------



## NaughtyFaerie

I have 1 dog, he's a 10 month old Alaskan Malamute/Border Collie mix named Link.
I also have 13 rats, 7 girls and 6 boys.

Girls :
Phoebe
Piper
Paige
Prue
Ember
Panda
Starbuck

Boys : 
Cole
Wyatt
Leo
Apollo
Fievel
Nimh


----------



## moonkissed

I have 26 pets.

15 rats.
2 dogs- a male husky named Koda & a female chi/poodle mix named Trixie
5 cats- Kisa, Keeba, Kye, Kit & Kira
4 Guinea pigs


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties

I have 3 male rats, Toby jaz and jez and a cat called dex thats the size of 2 xD


----------



## TuxedoGilma

I thought I had a lot of pets! I have 9. 2 female rats: Bunny, Duck. 2 male rats: Monkey, Wolf. 3 cats: Kratos, Delilah, Enigma. 1 dog: Harlequin. 1 bearded dragon: Starswirl the Bearded.


----------



## Jaguar

3 - two cockatiels and a cat. ;D


----------



## blakeduhh

I have a total of nine pets!!

2 dogs- Blackjack & Echo
2 cats- Salt & Pepper
2 rats- Cindy & Rorie
1 horse- Liam
1 snake- Cypress
1 gecko- Pumpkin Spice Latté

(photos are in order with list)


----------



## iloveme88999

I have a total of 7 pets. 

2 dogs: Raffi & Perry
3 cats: Bella & MooMoo & Alice
2 rats: Toby & Ben


----------



## lost_whisper

2 dogs: 12-year-old golden retriever(rescue) and 2-year-old poodle mix(adopted)
4 cats: 3 rescues, one adopted
4 rats:1 adopted, 3 lrescues from a lab
1 parrot: rescued from horrid living conditions (he used to be neglected, abused and fed solely on sunflower seeds)
3 pigeons: 1 baby, 1 too imprinted on humans to be released, one waiting to be released as soon as her wing heals


That's 14 animals under my protection and sometimes I have even more.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties

lost_whisper said:


> 2 dogs: 12-year-old golden retriever(rescue) and 2-year-old poodle mix(adopted)
> 4 cats: 3 rescues, one adopted
> 4 rats:1 adopted, 3 lrescues from a lab
> 1 parrot: rescued from horrid living conditions (he used to be neglected, abused and fed solely on sunflower seeds)
> 3 pigeons: 1 baby, 1 too imprinted on humans to be released, one waiting to be released as soon as her wing heals
> 
> 
> That's 14 animals under my protection and sometimes I have even more.


Wow! It's amazing how many animals you've rescued, like a saint


----------



## Suspicious_Toast

I have 6
1 husky dog- Gypsy
1 tabby cat- Roxy
1 turtle- Faith
1 Fish- Lizzie McGuire
2 rats- Lasagna and Tazo


----------



## lost_whisper

StonerGirlandHerRatties said:


> Wow! It's amazing how many animals you've rescued, like a saint


Hahaha I just would never buy an animal. I think I bought fish and mice when I was like 12 and after that I always felt terrible. 

There are so many animals roaming the streets and being abused that I thought I would like to dedicate my life to help them out, and that's what I do whenever I can, but it keeps my economy hurt ;D The thing is that I can never say "no" to an animal when I happen to see one on the streets. Sometimes I find them other homes but adopters sure are hard to find, so I ended with more animals than I ever considered to have. The rats are the exception because I really wanted to have rats my whole life and when I got the opportunity, I adopted the girls. The rest are all knock-ups lol

But thank you for calling me a saint, it feels nice when old ladies usually yell "Demon" at me.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties

lost_whisper said:


> Hahaha I just would never buy an animal. I think I bought fish and mice when I was like 12 and after that I always felt terrible.
> 
> There are so many animals roaming the streets and being abused that I thought I would like to dedicate my life to help them out, and that's what I do whenever I can, but it keeps my economy hurt ;D The thing is that I can never say "no" to an animal when I happen to see one on the streets. Sometimes I find them other homes but adopters sure are hard to find, so I ended with more animals than I ever considered to have. The rats are the exception because I really wanted to have rats my whole life and when I got the opportunity, I adopted the girls. The rest are all knock-ups lol
> 
> But thank you for calling me a saint, it feels nice when old ladies usually yell "Demon" at me.


That is so commendable, I'm currently saying up so i have the funds and supplies so do the same, I only have 4 animals atm but they were all rescues, one is a cat from a house that never looked after him or fed him properly, another is a rat who was kept alone in a near empty small cage for over a year of his short life, and another 2 rats which i saved from a pet store with very very poor dirty conditions, i down right refused to pay and threatened to get the pdsa or a similar organization involved if they did not improve the living conditions, luckily a week later they had actually improved to the point all the animals were being properly looked after, i go back regulary just to check >.< some people really boil my blood like


----------



## loveabull

Great topic!!!!!
Six rats-my daughter changes the names all the time.
Callie is an American Bull Dog
Sophie is an American Staffordshire
Chii is a Munchkin tuxedo cat
Stumpy is a bobtailed Manx tuxedo
Ninja is a tuxedo
Boo is a small black cat
Levon is a ginger tabbie who rules all the other creatures
Mr Foote is a gray and white American shorthair
Then we have a tank of Koi's and goldfish...to amuse the cats of course.

Bye the bye I think the concept of "rescuing" is over rated sometimes. Obviously you want to get your dogs and cats from shelters and never breeders or pet shops. But fish...I cannot go out and rescue a Koi. My rats are from a local pet shop, however the bulk of sales in this store are pet foods and reptiles. The poor ratties are bred in the backroom bathroom. I feel that getting these poor rats is saving them from being dinner. So yes they are indeed rescues.


----------



## lost_whisper

StonerGirlandHerRatties said:


> That is so commendable, I'm currently saying up so i have the funds and supplies so do the same, I only have 4 animals atm but they were all rescues, one is a cat from a house that never looked after him or fed him properly, another is a rat who was kept alone in a near empty small cage for over a year of his short life, and another 2 rats which i saved from a pet store with very very poor dirty conditions, i down right refused to pay and threatened to get the pdsa or a similar organization involved if they did not improve the living conditions, luckily a week later they had actually improved to the point all the animals were being properly looked after, i go back regulary just to check >.< some people really boil my blood like


That is really nice!
I always say that if everyone goes out there to look after a stray animal there wouldn't be any poor animal out there suffering any more. But please consider adding one animal at a time and wait until you are really sure that you can have more because sometimes you can have sudden sicknesses passing from one animal to the other of the same species and the odds of one of them passing by it is greater and with the more animals you have, the more losses you'll experience. I usually see from 1 to 5 animals die per year (that's usually one stray cat with bad health and some birds because they are usually really weak when they get here and they are fragile in general). Losing animals is never easy, at least not for me. Even when you think you are used to that happening, because most times there's nothing you or a vet can do about it, your heart always breaks a little bit.



loveabull said:


> Great topic!!!!!
> Six rats-my daughter changes the names all the time.
> Callie is an American Bull Dog
> Sophie is an American Staffordshire
> Chii is a Munchkin tuxedo cat
> Stumpy is a bobtailed Manx tuxedo
> Ninja is a tuxedo
> Boo is a small black cat
> Levon is a ginger tabbie who rules all the other creatures
> Mr Foote is a gray and white American shorthair
> Then we have a tank of Koi's and goldfish...to amuse the cats of course.
> 
> Bye the bye I think the concept of "rescuing" is over rated sometimes. Obviously you want to get your dogs and cats from shelters and never breeders or pet shops. But fish...I cannot go out and rescue a Koi. My rats are from a local pet shop, however the bulk of sales in this store are pet foods and reptiles. The poor ratties are bred in the backroom bathroom. I feel that getting these poor rats is saving them from being dinner. So yes they are indeed rescues.


What do you mean by "over rated"? I really didn't get it, sorry.

I am always uncomfortable with the idea of animals being traded for money as if they were things so I actually chose not to have animals I can't rescue or adopt, though I would love to have fish or horses, or pretty much any animal in the world.


----------



## erikablanchettexo

I have 4

3 rats - Beatrice, Aurora and Ramona
1 cat - Lucy


----------



## Finnebon

10!

7 rattie-kins - (2 groups, 3 in one group, 4 in another) Berki, Aoife, Charlie, Mouse (all 2), Rocco, Mochi, and Olallie. (all 1) All are spayed or neutered except for Aoife.
2 rabbits - Finnegan (neutered male, 6) and Bonnie (spayed female, 8 )
and most recently, 
1 dog - Sachi spayed female, about 5

Would love to get a cat or a second dog sometime soon though! Our local shelter is hardcore advertising their black kitties and pit bulls that need homes, and I'm very tempted!


----------



## Dark_Sama

I've got 7 animals. 
6 rats (Romeo, Jellybean, Biscuit, Shadow, Bolt, and Lucifer)
1 rabbit (Calcifer)


----------



## artgecko

Many pets... lol.. let's see.
6 rats
1 cat
3 crested geckos
1 blue tongue skink
10 snakes
2 dwarf robo hamsters
So that's....23 critters. I'm lucky that we have space to have a dedicated critter room for my pets (excepting the cat that can go anywhere in the house except the critter room). 

1 of my surviving rats was adopted (from a litter left at petco... I adopted 4, but the others have died at this point). The other rats are from a breeder. The cat is a rescue, from a litter under my grandmother's house that was killed by a dog.. We rescued the only two survivors.. His brother now lives with my parents. The snakes, BTS, and Geckos are all from breeders, either purchased online or in person at reptile expos. The hamsters were also purchased at the pet store.. I'd rather purchase from a good small breeder, but no one in my area works with small animals (so your only option is the pet store). 

I'm actually going to another reptile show this weekend, so who knows, i might come home with yet another scaley baby lol. That isn't the plan though..I'm mainly going to pickup a custom cage for my BTS.


----------



## BlackZarak

Not much -- apart from my four rats I have one Asian Forest scorpion remaining, and it's pretty much on it's last legs, as it's housing companion died a few weeks ago, and both came from the same batch of scorpionlings.

I had a cat for 17 years -- he was a stray my parents took in when he was but weeks old and he insta-bonded with me and was my best friend until about two years ago. His health was pristine, and he died of old age.

Also had a variety of rodents through the years -- mice, gerbils, a chinchilla, hamsters, a degu, two guinea pigs.


----------



## Fu-Inle

BlackZarak said:


> Not much -- apart from my four rats I have one Asian Forest scorpion remaining, and it's pretty much on it's last legs, as it's housing companion died a few weeks ago, and both came from the same batch of scorpionlings.I had a cat for 17 years -- he was a stray my parents took in when he was but weeks old and he insta-bonded with me and was my best friend until about two years ago. His health was pristine, and he died of old age.Also had a variety of rodents through the years -- mice, gerbils, a chinchilla, hamsters, a degu, two guinea pigs.


Out of curiosity, what are chinchillas and degus like in terms of personality, intelligence etc


----------



## BlackZarak

Very much so, chins can be taught tricks much like rats, and they're very sociable. Temperament will vary but mine was very laid-back and relaxed. He didn't really like being handled but after spending enough time with him he'd jump on my lap to get his head scratched after his daily leisure time where I let him loose in the living room. As for degus, they are kind of similar to gerbils, but careful attention needs to be given to their nutrition as they're prone to diabetes, cataracts amongst other things. They are also VERY active and they need a LOT of space, like a proper rat/rabbit/chin cage. They're extremely vocal especially when bored. Well cared for they can live up to a decade, but this is definitively NOT a low-maintenance pet.On a different note, which part of Australia are you from? My dad originally was from Canberra prior to moving to the UK. Said he loved it over there.


----------



## Fu-Inle

BlackZarak said:


> Very much so, chins can be taught tricks much like rats, and they're very sociable. Temperament will vary but mine was very laid-back and relaxed. He didn't really like being handled but after spending enough time with him he'd jump on my lap to get his head scratched after his daily leisure time where I let him loose in the living room. As for degus, they are kind of similar to gerbils, but careful attention needs to be given to their nutrition as they're prone to diabetes, cataracts amongst other things. They are also VERY active and they need a LOT of space, like a proper rat/rabbit/chin cage. They're extremely vocal especially when bored. Well cared for they can live up to a decade, but this is definitively NOT a low-maintenance pet.On a different note, which part of Australia are you from? My dad originally was from Canberra prior to moving to the UK. Said he loved it over there.


Thanks, both species are banned here anyway. I'm from Victoria.


----------



## EmJay

2 dogs.
3 cats.
1 Syrian hamster.
2 rats


----------



## KungFuRat

*Too many for the sane..*

We have:

8 rats: 3 boys - Yoda, Goku, Lucious
5 girls - Zoey, Noe, Sabine, Lilith, Kora
1 rabbit: Ariel (He's a lion head)
1 guinea pig - Shen
1 skinny pig - Bilbo
9 Russian dwarf hamsters - Tessy and Paco, and their 7 children
1 Green spotted puffer fish - Mr. Puff/Vigo the Destroyer
2 more Aquariums with around 50 fish, snails, shrimp and dwarf crayfish.

This is all in one room, with our landlord stating in his contract: "No pets!" 

Hahaha... He never had a South African rentee, I am sure.


----------



## BlackZarak

Fu-Inle said:


> Thanks, both species are banned here anyway. I'm from Victoria.


Yeah, I heard about that, because they're considered exotic, and could pose a threat to the ecosystem should they get loose and survive in the wild, right?Supposedly the hopping mouse is said to be pretty similar to a chin in many ways.


----------



## JAnimal

I have apart from my four rats a:
Cat 
Dog
And a goldfish.


----------



## lovethoseratties

Besides my five rat girls, I have a hugeee male german shepherd, and three cats! It amazes me how much everyone gets along. The GSD will happily let rats ride around on his back, and all three cats have never acted aggressively towards the rats!


----------



## Fu-Inle

BlackZarak said:


> Yeah, I heard about that, because they're considered exotic, and could pose a threat to the ecosystem should they get loose and survive in the wild, right?Supposedly the hopping mouse is said to be pretty similar to a chin in many ways.


 Yes, thats right.


----------



## HiddenValleyRattery

3x Rabbits - two Mini Lop and one New Zealand White cross
1x Dog - Border Collie 
1x Guinea Pig
10x Ratties


----------



## RattieFosters

Haha, this thread makes me feel so much better about having 'a lot' of pets. xD

I have an English Springer Spaniel named Max who's nine years old. I love him more than anything else. <3 I got him as a gift for my tenth birthday, because all I had ever asked for for my birthday or Christmas was a puppy ever since I can remember. xD

Then I have my bearded dragon, named Bacon. I got him from a reptile expo from a really awesome breeder who still sends me emails asking how how he's doing. :3

My oldest pet is my cockatiel, Maverick. He's ten years old, and still going strong. 

I'm also looking after my boyfriend's brother's ball python, Iris. I didn't expect to love her as much as I do, but I think it's going to be really hard to give her back. xD

Then of course there's the rats. I have 3 males, Sebastian, Francois (more commonly called Frankie), and Tony. They aren't actually mine as I'm a foster volunteer for a local rat rescue, but I definitely spoil them like they're mine. xD


----------



## Loopy_rats

I have,
2 Rats - Pipkin and Clyde.
3 Comet Gold Fish - Oscar, Bea and Eddie.
6 Chickens - Sunshine, Snow, Obsidian, Blaze, Phonix, and Daisy.
2 Guinea Pigs - Batman and Tigger. (Crested and Sheltie)
1 Dog - Cooper. (Greyhound)
1 Cat - Chocolate.


----------



## KennaBoo

I love the diversity of all the animals that everyone has on here, they all sound like awesome pets to have! I currently have 7 animals at the moment, since one of my ratties passed away a few days ago..

I have 2 cats:
My incredibly sweet black cat, Boo (female)
My crazy orange/white long haired tabby cat, Eastwood (male)

I have 2 dogs:
My awesome purebred Doberman Pinscher, Madra (his name is Irish for dog) - (male)
My amazing Husky/Golden Retriever mix, Baloo (male)

I have 1 gerbil:
My black and white sweetheart, Genevieve (female)

&of course my Rattie:
My black and white standard fancy rat. She's my little adventurer, Luna (female)


----------



## Love My Rats

I only have 4 female rats............ Mickey Snowball Summer and Breezy


----------



## Augustine

Presently, I have 5 pets; three cats, one dog, and one guinea pig. (previously two, but his cagemate just passed)

I plan to get a friend for my piggy soon, and I'd really like to get rats again sometime by the end of this year/beginning of next year. It has just been so hectic these past few months, I haven't had time to bring ratties into my life again.


----------



## Dackie

I have 6 cats, Wasim, Finn, Lucifer, Anubis, Charlie, and Tony
1 snake, Dexter
and 2 rats, Simon and Sebastion (getting a 3 rat this week!)


----------



## DesireeM81

I personally am owned by 2 hedgehogs (Penny and Winter), 3 dogs (two huskies and tiny mutt, Artemis, Sakari, and Jack), a crested gecko (Harvest), 7 girls rats, (Aurora, Belle, Flora, Fauna, Dory, Cinder, and Ella) and 5 boy rats, (Flint, Hiccup, Marlin, Sully and Beast). I have also have 7 quail. My sister, who lives with me, has a Great Dane named Harley, a chihuahua named Kloe, a bearded dragon named Appa and a bratty cat named Winston.


----------



## Ezabella090

I currently have 16 animals. However, I will be getting some more in the future. I also sometimes have sick or injured animals that I end up caring for.

2 cats - Garfield and Regina (Regina is a rescue who was dyed pink and covered in paralysis ticks)
2 dogs - Jett (miniature poodle and given to us free by a friend) and Shyla (a stay dog that showed up on our property beaten and very scared)
2 female rats - Enara and Revan (sadly bought from the pet shop due to no breeders in my area, however they are doing good despite being a bit skittish)
1 male rat - Anakin (he to was bought from a pet shop, unfortunately he is sick and is currently by himself, I will be looking into getting him a male rat friend if he gets better)
2 female guinea pigs - Pixie and Fae (also bought from a pet shop)
4 male miniature horses - George, Arabus, Rah and Aj
3 female miniature horses - Molly, Kiara and Nova


----------



## MissSix

2 rats
1 rosehair tarantula
1 green anole (his mate ran away)

Occasional babysitter of 1 terrier.

I am hoping to expand my invertebrate horde. I used to have a centipede who passed away a few years ago, and I miss the goofy little angry noodle. I still have a ton of tanks left over from an accidental mouse litter when I was 12 so I plan to fill them with tarantulas and centipedes... totally coveting a cobalt blue and a zebra leg at the pet store.


----------



## RattieLover1331

1 dog: Trixie (chihuahua)
1 rat: Nike

I've lost quite a few pets this year, I'm hoping to add to my family in the near future


----------



## Smilebud

Oh boy. How many? Too many (16)!14 rats! 8 girls and 6 boys.1 juvinile female Betta splendens named Josiphine1 ginger cat named GingerI want so many snakes though!


----------



## Fu-Inle

6 . From oldest to youngest: Diesel (Male, tan Rhodesian Ridgeback cross, couch potato, massive attention seeker,) Keira (Female, Brindle Staffy cross, Loves food, will lick you to death) Johnny ( Male yellow and green Budgie, thinks he's human, will follow you everywhere) Eddie (male blue yellowfaced budgie, Came from a petshop so he's a bit more distant, also obsessed with his reflection. And last but not least, the rats: Merry (Female, Agouti Berk, stubborn old lady rat, also loves food) Pippin (Female Silverfawn Berk, sweet, hyper, drives me crazy with her hoarding)


----------



## erijdavi

I have 27. My pug, Luna. My cat, Princess. A ball python, Crusher. An armadillo lizard, Dezerae. A frilled dragon, Diesel. Three bearded dragons, Flame, Peach, and Bowser. A tiger salamander, Spartacus. And currently 18 rats. My three adults, Letty, Cookie, and Mo. And their babies.


----------



## OutbackRat

I have:
3 female rats - Ping, Praline and Precious
2 female cats - Boots and DoomKitten
2 female dogs - Widget the blue heeler x border collie and Tilly the Lhasa Apso who was a rescue nearly 12 months ago
2 Chooks (soon to be more)
3 Horses - Brindee the Australian Stockhorse Mare who is currently on loan to my nieces for mustering, Ruby the pony who loves hugs and is great for kids and freezes as soon as her tail is tugged and Chester (registered name (Chess Star) the thoroughbred gelding who agrees with me that the slower the better and standing around watching the younger riders is just as tiring as actually doing anything.


----------



## JustAGirlAndHerRats

I have two rats named Reggie and MaryJane
My boyfriend and me have a kitten named Wiz Khalifa (Wizzy for short.) and a puppy named Teddy Bear (Teddy for short.)

That's all we have right now, but I'm hoping to get another dog, and five more rats this year!


----------



## CJMoore

Female adult rats
Kitty
Zia
Toni
Beatriz
Dakota

Female Kittens (baby rats)
Minty
Two unnamed tan babies

Male Kittens (baby rats)
Wheatley
Ender
Bean
Two unnamed tan babies

Foster kittens (baby cats)
Dela
Arrow
Fling
Blueberry
Robin
Levi
Yuie
Marty

Non-foster cats
Happy
Matilda

Fish
Duncan
Rythian
Guppy
Blue
Pink
Specklton
Pro. Fluffy
Sinokai
Ralf


----------



## pbyeerts

7! Missy, dog
Barnabas, cat
Ted E. Bear, cat
Emily, 1/2 cat
Ginger, Ball Python
Nimo, macaw
Lucky Rat!


----------



## cirice

1 dog- Border Collie cross Weimeraner, named Tj. We rescued him when he was a puppy. 6 years old.
2 cats- Brothers, both Ragdoll crossed with Russian Blue. Both 9 years old. 
1 seahorse- Did have 3 but 2 sadly died. Getting another soon. The one I have is about 3 years old now.
3 starfish- They were attached to a live rock I bought for my seahorses, and they all lived, so yay, I got free starfish.
3 rats- Two from a pet store, one from a rodentry. One 2 month old, a 4 month old, and a 10 month old. Getting some males too when I have a bigger cage.
1 snake- I don't live feed him. He's a nearly 2 year old Coastal Carpet Python, and he's an absolute sook. 
1 bird- Cockatiel. Roughly 5 years old, I think.
1 fish- A Texas Green Cichlid. I found her in a bucket out the back of a pet store I used to work out. Turns out she'd been living in the bucket for months, just eating the algae, surviving off rainwater. She was brought in by someone who didn't know she'd grow over a foot long (she was an inch long at the time) and thus didn't want her. One year later, she's now a whole 2.5 inches, because her growth was so stunted. She used to hide every time someone came near the tank but now she'll follow my finger. Still hates other people though.

That's it for now. Considering getting a frog, but I'm not sure. Definitely getting another dog within the next couple years. 

13 animals I look after. For now, haha.


----------



## Tiwohunter

I have: 

1 Saint Bernard, Teddy Bear
2 Red Ear Slider Turtles, Mike & Ike
2 Rats, Shinji and Sousuke
2 Kentucky Burbon Red Turkeys
4 Cats, Leo, Wolfie, Chyio and Nickolai
5 Fish, 2 Cory Catfish, 2 Pleco and a Betta
15 Chickens, mostly Road Island Reds


----------



## mnyablonski

I have a total of 17 pets!

1 dog: 3 month old german shepherd lab mix named Cassie
3 cats: 2 boys 1 girl named Ellie, Oliver and Tyson
4 bearded dragons: Hazel, Hercules, Bella, and Zeus
2 frogs: Toby and Toothless
1 chinese water dragon: Jade
last but not least my ratties
6 male rats: Atticus, Gandalf, Forest, Pip, Roman, and Emmett.


----------



## crow

I live with three cats, a parrot, and two (soon to be three) rats.


----------



## rimjet

Three rats now, and one cat named Neela.
Though I live with three other cats, Fidget, Willow, and Minnie, who belong to my roommates so it's a full house. I'm not monetarily responsible for the other cats but I still do daily care things for them grooming, feeding, and taking care of the litter box. So they still kind of feel like they're partly my responsibility.

I don't think I could ever handle having four cats on my own. The litter boxes need to be cleaned daily, and with two roommates, I only have to scoop it myself every three days.


----------



## Binky

2 rats (and counting): Akaila, Zorin
1 dog: Bear, GSD/Husky
2 horses: Montana, Rosie


----------



## FiMarie

Four. Two boy ratties, a lady rat, and a special-needs bunny


----------



## Loopy_rats

3 Rats
2 Fish
1 Dog
1 Cat
8 Chickens
2 Guinea Pigs


----------



## KayRatz

two dog, two birds and two rats here. i live with my mom and she has a dog and two birds.


----------



## Kokorobosoi

I'll play lol... I have a petting zoo!

1 hamster
1 parrot
1 fish tank 
1 Savannah monitor
2 ferrets
2 pitt bulls
2 bearded dragons
3 adult rats
4 chinchillas
4 ball pythons
5 red tailed boas
8 baby rats soon to go to new adoptive homes except one male for my singleton

Every single one has been a rescue. Some of them left on my porch. I am doomed. Doomed to need a farm zoning permit. Lol!!


----------



## Kelsbels

We now have three little rats!


----------



## TheCobbs

4 English Bulldogs and now... 20 rats... (8 babies less than a week old)


----------



## hrl20100

I have...

8 rats
2 syrian hamsters
3 rabbits
3 guinea pigs
1 goldfish

17 animals!


----------



## Gribouilli

3 rats, soon to be 5.


----------



## Fraido

11 rats
1 hedgehog
1 cat
1 snake
1 tarantula

15 animals!


----------



## Muzza

Hi  I have three albino rats named Caine, Ash and Jasper. I have three dogs, a toy poodle named Scooter, a Rottweiler named Aksel and a cattle dog named Chance. My dad also has about 60 odd pigeons lol. He is a pigeon racer.


----------



## mimsy

I've got 13 rats. Buttercup, Monkey nut, Gooseberry, (those 3 are a little over two years) Bispotti, Sweetle, Shellybean, Zumbug, Fizzlybear, Goobaa, Buzzlegum, Moojoo and Mousemallow (the rest are 17 months)









Blue Crowned Conure-Ellie (26 yrs plus) Green cheeked Conure-Foofany (6 years), Starling- Zeki (not quiet a year)









border Collie-Howard (18 years), Pitbull-Lump (12 years)








Bunny-Willow 6 months








3 chickens-Little red and the derps (7 years)


----------



## Stark_Girls

I have my two albino Rex's Arya and Sansa
An albino hedgehog named Monroe 
A red beta fish named Fauntleroy Jones
An f2 Bengal cat named Savannah 
A black and white chihuahua named Taya
A large fish tank full of many other fish 
And a blue Quaker Parrot named sky 


The picture is Taya and my rats (playing hide and seek)


----------



## ray

I've got 10 rats and 4 babies: Nymeria, Beowulf, Akela, Romulus, Remus, Lupin, Neo, Larka, Garion, Moya, and Moya's babies: Crichton, D'Argo, Aeryn, and Zhaan.
Also a robo hamster, Zimi
And a 6 year old boxer-American Staffordshire terrier mix named Mia


----------



## BeeWord

I have two sassy cats (Oscar and Stella), two rambunctious rats (Merry and Pippin), and a timid but sweet mouse (Mr. Moseley).


----------



## RattieMomma84

I currently have 8 pets:
6 Cats: Katie, Maneki, Tiger Lily, Sinatra, Paint Brush, and Maus
2 Rats: Disco and Touille


----------



## catty-ratty

I have a lot of animals! With a few exceptions, every single one of my animals has shown up at my house. I'm beginning to believe that my name and address is on a flyer in the stray cat community! Or they've planted a homing device on me somewhere! I'm not kidding when I say that I've woken up in bed with cats I don't know, more than once! And, I've come home to find the neighbors dogs from ten miles up the road having a party in my house. 

So here goes.

Two dogs:

Reese
-German Shepherd/ Border Collie mix
-14 years old

Daisy
-Chihuahua/Terrier Mix
-Age unkown

Rats:

1.Anga
2. Keisha
3. Tess
4. Tin-Shine
5. Pebbles

Cats:
1. Scooter, 13 years
2. Kenshen, 9 
3. Lieu -6
4. Mia-6 
5. Deliah-4 
6. Ben-3 
7. Legalos-3
8. Chelsea-2
9. Snoopy-2
10. Layla-3
11. April-1
12. Gretzi-1
13. Bellatane-1
14. Lexi- 7mos

And one husband. 

The hardest part is monthly flea and worm preventative treatments. I have to keep a list so no one gets left out. Or dosed twice 

BTW, I don't treat the husband for fleas and worms.


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori

I only have 
1 cat- Piper 
2 rats- Tabitha & Tobermori


----------



## CJMoore

Four of my own rats
Nine foster rats
One rabbit
One tank of fish
Three tanks with beta fish
Eight foster cats
Two of my own cats
One feral outside cat


----------



## Harper

Hey everyone :smiley:

I love animals and live for my pets, I have:

3 rats - Stewie, Bowie & Teddy
2 dogs - Harper & Perri 
2 cats - Kendall & Amos 
2 guinea pigs - Sage & Clover
4 African land snails - Pearl, Raja, Alaska & Adore 
1 cockroach - Penny
2 giant millipedes - Sheldon & Bernadette 
Loads of stick insects - un-named 
Loads of tropical fish - un-named 

It's quite a lot I suppose but I'd love more! I'd like a Pygmy hedgehog, a frog, a rainbow beetle and a tank of crabs!


----------



## Harper

Hey everyone :smiley:

I love animals and live for my pets, I have:

3 rats - Stewie, Bowie & Teddy
2 dogs - Harper & Perri 
2 cats - Kendall & Amos 
2 guinea pigs - Sage & Clover
4 African land snails - Pearl, Raja, Alaska & Adore 
1 cockroach - Penny
2 giant millipedes - Sheldon & Bernadette 
Loads of stick insects - un-named 
Loads of tropical fish - un-named 

It's quite a lot I suppose but I'd love more! I'd like a Pygmy hedgehog, a frog, a rainbow beetle and a tank of crabs!


----------



## Harper

Hey everyone :smiley:

I love animals and live for my pets, I have:

3 rats - Stewie, Bowie & Teddy
2 dogs - Harper & Perri 
2 cats - Kendall & Amos 
2 guinea pigs - Sage & Clover
4 African land snails - Pearl, Raja, Alaska & Adore 
1 cockroach - Penny
2 giant millipedes - Sheldon & Bernadette 
Loads of stick insects - un-named 
Loads of tropical fish - un-named 

It's quite a lot I suppose but I'd love more! I'd like a Pygmy hedgehog, a frog, a rainbow beetle and a tank of crabs!


----------



## Harper

Hey everyone :smiley:

I love animals and live for my pets, I have:

3 rats - Stewie, Bowie & Teddy
2 dogs - Harper & Perri 
2 cats - Kendall & Amos 
2 guinea pigs - Sage & Clover
4 African land snails - Pearl, Raja, Alaska & Adore 
1 cockroach - Penny
2 giant millipedes - Sheldon & Bernadette 
Loads of stick insects - un-named 
Loads of tropical fish - un-named 

It's quite a lot I suppose but I'd love more! I'd like a Pygmy hedgehog, a frog, a rainbow beetle and a tank of crabs!


----------



## Harper

Hey everyone :smiley:

I love animals and live for my pets, I have:

3 rats - Stewie, Bowie & Teddy
2 dogs - Harper & Perri 
2 cats - Kendall & Amos 
2 guinea pigs - Sage & Clover
4 African land snails - Pearl, Raja, Alaska & Adore 
1 cockroach - Penny
2 giant millipedes - Sheldon & Bernadette 
Loads of stick insects - un-named 
Loads of tropical fish - un-named 

It's quite a lot I suppose but I'd love more! I'd like a Pygmy hedgehog, a frog, a rainbow beetle and a tank of crabs!


----------



## Harper

Fun topic! I love reading about all of your pets - here are mine ...

Pug - Harper
Lurcher X American Bulldog - Perri
Cats - Kendall & Amos
Guinea pigs - Sage & Clover
Rats - Teddy, Stewie & Bowie
Giant African Land Snails - Pearl, Raja, Alaska & Adore
Giant Millipedes - Sheldon & Bernadette
Hissing Cockroach - Penny
Stick insects & tropical fish !


----------



## Kamorth

I have 4 boys: 
Grumpy the corn snake
Happy the leopard gecko
Dopey the dumbo rat
and Doc, the newest baby, a hooded rat.

Sadly we lost Sneezy in October. We do have plans to get two sugar gliders later this year, but that depends on the results of a bit more research.


----------



## northmcqueen

I have 8 boys 

1 cat- Billy
1 rabbit- Buster 
2 rats- Lucifer & Moo 
1 garter snake - Kaa
3 goldfish (i like to think theyre boys anyway) Norman, Rickman & Mr Blobby


----------



## mghemm437

2 female rats: Sansa and Blake
1 female long-haired Syrian hamster: Meera
1 female white Lab: Boston
1 Half-moon Beta: Harold


----------



## RatAtat2693

Three foster rats, down from 6
Three big buck rats
Two large dogs
And cat

Adding two new ratties in a few weeks.


----------



## comprar

♦I have lots of guppy fish 
♦2 gold fish 
♦2 budgies/parakeets 
♦1 cat 
♦1 dog


----------



## RatAtat2693

RatAtat2693 said:


> Three foster rats, down from 6
> Three big buck rats
> Two large dogs
> And cat
> 
> Adding two new ratties in a few weeks.


Did I say two? I meant three. Oops. 

I'll make sure to keep this thread on hand for when my parents tell me I have too many pets. At least mine all fit in the car.


----------



## jennej

I have four pets.

1 Dog: Cappie - Chihuahua
1 Mouse: Ralph
2 Rats: Ringo and Marlow


----------



## Trish64

Four dogs: Little Foot, Toby, Thumper, and Edgar Allan Poe (he's the size of a small pony) - all rescues.
Two parakeets: Azule and Berry.
One rat: Pinky (Snowball, Pinky's housemate, passed away just yesterday).
One goldfish: Sherbet.


----------



## anilec

Wow! and I thought I was an animal hoarder. 
I have 13 fur babies,
5 ferrets
2 rats
5 dogs
and my old cat!


----------



## DamselChum

Ack... gotta add these guys up.

3 male german shepherds. 
8 Ball Pythons with 7 on the way
50ish tarantulas
100ish fish
2,000ish feeder insects
8 house plants
1 rat


----------



## buzzwizz619

Currently in on 11 rats and 2 gerbils


----------



## Calico

I have 14 pets!

-A calico cat named Lacy
-A Yorkshire terrier named Teddy
-A German shorthaired pointer named Maverick 
-5 bettas: Patricia, Puff, Ollie, Castiel, and Finley
-A guppy named Taco
-2 Zebra Danios: Burrito and Nacho (I know they are schooling fish. Their tank mates passed away from old age)
-And tomorrow I'll pick up 3 rat boys that I haven't named yet!


----------



## RatAtat2693

RatAtat2693 said:


> Three foster rats, down from 6
> Three big buck rats
> Two large dogs
> And cat
> 
> Adding two new ratties in a few weeks.


So, I ended up adding three little babies plus 12 foster rats...

oops.


----------



## Grotesque

Lucy the Pugalier and 10 rats.


----------



## Smilebud

WOOO do I have to show my boyfriend this post, he think we have a lot of pets and he gets overwhelmed (I am the primary caretaker for them all, but he's a weirdo) and so do my friends. I'm perfectly content and looking to add a few more in the next while. This will show him others are just as crazy as I!

Okay so

5 rats (Beau, Norman, Dewey, Gomez and Noelle the pregnant foster)
4 rabbits (Harley, Pewter, Magnolia, Meatball)
3 mice (Milk, Samuel Baxter, Muffin)
1 western hognose (Mordecai)
1 spring peeper (Lawnmower Fodder)
1 hamster (Prim)
1 kitten (Elliot)

I'm hoping to add another male rat (he's just down the street and free.. and agouti, my favourite) and maaaaybe a pair of budgies.

I don't know, it just doesn't seem like a lot to me.


----------



## Dylan

I raise birds, so I have anywhere from ten to thirty at one time - it got to 45 last summer, when we had a lot of babies. At the moment, nineteen birds:

10 canaries (Sebastian and Melody and their eight grown offspring: Feathers, Bingo, Blossom, Max, Shadow, Sonny, Chip, and Spot.
4 budgies (Arthur, Bernie, Arthur, and Sam)
2 society finches (Twix and Apollo)
2 cockatiels (Freddy and Todd)
and one ringneck dove (Sparky)

as well as a 10 month old kitten (Noel), two tropical planted aquariums with a betta, an angelfish, corydoras catfish, bristlenose plecostomus algae-eating shrimp and nerite snails, and two new boy rats (Elliot and Walter).
I've had many animals all my life and can't imagine life without them.


----------



## thelmaandlouise

Wow! I'd love to have as many animals as I'm seeing on this post. It'd give me something to do when I don't know what to do xD

I have a male dog named Books (an inside thing  )
And 2 female rats who don't currently have names yet.


----------



## Dylan

Dylan said:


> 4 budgies (Arthur, Bernie, Arthur, and Sam)


Woops - Arthur got in there twice and we missed Bailey! Arthur, Bailey, Bernie and Sam.


----------



## giggles97

We have ...

2 cats ... had 1 cat but my partners mother died and we took on her cat. 
4 dogs ... 2 big and 2 medium sized. One of them is 'autistic' she is a strange one for sure!
1 female dog ... that comes for 2 days a week
2 male rats ... Casper and Dobby
1 Female rat ... Bella
2 baby boy rats ... one has a new home to go to shortly
6 baby girls rats ... I sold two and should really advertise a few of the remaining 6 lol
12 female mice ....

I think that is all. I'd love more but my partner says no lol ... maybe I'll just not advertise the baby rats hahahaha


----------



## PopRox

6 pets
2 Rats Roxy the Albino Dumbo and Poppy the Chocolate Dumbo
1 Fish Rascal
1 Snail Edgar
2 Guinea Pigs Bob and Barney


----------



## Ratloved

I have ( my personal pets) 
2 dogs Sasha, almost 14 yrs, lab mix. Zeke, 6 yrs, husky mix 
1 cat, Kitty, we have had her 15 yrs, she was an adult when we adopted her, so don't know her real age. 
13 rats, two mischiefs, my older group are 1 1/2 -1 year. Zoey, Mouse, Nate, Nico, Luna, and Lily. 
My younger group 7 months- 5 months. Finn, Merlin, Simon, Peanut, Matilda, Ella, and Claire

My mom lives with me, she a a Minature poodle, Winston, 4-5 yrs.

Foster pets - Percy, 4 yr old Ginuea pig, 2 yr old sister rats that were labeled aggressive
( not so much), and my little old lady rat, Blanche 3 1/2 yrs, named after the golden girls. Just lost her sister Dorothy this week. 


----------



## LoveWithRats

Two Female Rats, Rezzi and Rue, a cockapoo dog (rescued) and a horse (taken from a family who had other horses and didn't use him).


----------



## Squeakfluff

I've only got three--my two ratties, and then my beagle/Chow mix, Oliver (aka Ollie).


----------



## keeta0

3 rats: Mowgli, baloo, and Tod
1 dog: Bella 
1 Snake
1 cat: Slick 

New snake, not sure his name yet. I hope to get a bird maybe next year!


----------



## experimentallain

I have 7!

Three ratty boys (Junkrat, Roadhog and Winston)
A lizard (Alpine blotched blue tongue lizard) named Sarkany (with some accents thrown in there. It's the hungarian word for dragon)
A 16 year old cat
A siamese fighting fish named Asclepius
An apple/mystery snail named Caduceus


----------



## Stormstar

My whole family has:One Pekapoo Maltese mix (dog)Two rats: Stormy and CoconutTwo Fishand one Eyelash crested gecko.


----------



## bclaytonsc

I have two rats - Minnie and Rattles
3 horses - Moe, Malone, and Cash
3 dogs - Tessa, Buck, and Ike
1 cat - Grizzly


----------



## iloveme88999

Family Pets:
3 Dogs: Raffi, Perry & Roxy
4 Cats: MooMoo, Bella, Chloe & Alice

My own:
2 Rats: Ben & Toby
1 Mouse: Nimaway

Roxy and Alice live at my dads and the rest are at my mom's. My mom and I are animal enthusiasts. It's nice to know we aren't the only animal crazy people though. I'm trying to convince for possibly a pet rabbit in the near future. I know we have plenty of pets but my thing is, if you have the space, time, money and love for another animal, go for it! If anyone has an tips on rabbit care, please help me out. 

(Posted a while ago, but we've added 3 animals since then)


----------



## PastelRat

I "have" only 1 pet, but my family has 3 pets.

My current pet is a sweet little Syrian hammy named Tilly. We also have a boxer mix named Macey, and a box turtle named Gumdrop. My mom also has a spider pet, she found it on the window and the spider jumped in her hand and wouldn't leave it, so now he's her pet. (Even though he may be dangerous)


----------



## LoveWithRats

Two girl rats, Ellie and Rue, A cockapoo female dog, Melody, and a 16 year old gelding (horse) diesel!


----------



## LilysPets

I currently have 2 ferrets and 4 rats.

Ferrets: Ramsey, Lexy
Rats: Luis, Jasper, Moo, Butter Tart


----------



## AllAnimalsLover

First off, you have a piggy!!! I really want a pet pig!! I heard they are great pets and i think they are just adorable and cute! I am jealous haha.

I have a total of 11 pets!! Eek! I know i am nuts :stuck_out_tongue_closed_eyes:

5 rats (all male): Hades, Rex, Winter, Sherlock, and Watson (will all be 1 year around Christmas/new year time) 
3 ferrets (2 male one female): Houdini(5 years M) Bandit(3 yeas F), and Lucifer (we call him Luci for short, M) 
1 russian dwarf hamster named hope (female my newest addition)
1 guinea pig named chip (male 1 year this month)
And a cat named Lucky (male at least 4 years old maybe more)

The cat adopted us, it was a neighbours cat but they no longer want it so they let it be an outdoor cat and when we came along he took right to us.
The guinea pig is an adoptee from a friend of mine
Luci our ferret is still quite young (7 or 8 months) and is deaf.


----------



## AllAnimalsLover

I have a whole list of animals i want to own in the future ibcluding (but not limited too):
Chinchilla, degu, snake, dogs (probably lots haha), possibly some sea creatures (i like shrimp and crabs and am really interested in frogfish and sea slugs), maybe a bunny, mice, a skunk, and a pig. 
I would also REALLY love to rescue a wild animal of somesort, like a squirl or a raccoon (that would be sooooo awesome), so that i could be doing good for the world and have a unique experience.


----------



## AllAnimalsLover

Oh and a hedgehog!! When i move i plan on getting one.


----------



## B'sMom

I have a total of 19 pets! 
5 Rats - Gus Gus, Cheddar, B, and Honey, and one newborn boy that is nameless. 
1 Ferret - Mr. Noodle 
5 dogs - Rosie (Chihuahua mix 7 yrs) Roxy (Pitbull lab 6 yrs) Pepper (Morkie 11 months) Maggie (Australian shepherd 7 months) and Baxter (my babyyyy, Australian shepherd 3 months) 
6 cats - Repo (18 Yrs) Bumblebee (13 yrs) Booger Bear (4 yrs) Taylor Noel (3 Yrs) Niles "Nubsy" (2 Yrs) Jinx (4 months) 
2 Betta fish - Jasper and Oliver


----------



## B'sMom

Oh and little random story, Niles acquired the nickname Nubsy because we got him from a farm that had a "free kittens" sign. We were just fostering him and some of his siblings but we found out he had a broken tail that had to be amputated. So now Niles has half a tail and after all he went through he was so skittish and shy that we couldnt rehome him


----------



## Ladylazerstar702

I have 8, a golden retriever who smells like death, a chihuahua, two Guinea pigs, and 4 rats, soon to be 6 next week


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

I have been offline here for a long time but I have 3 crested geckos, a blue tongue skink, 4 cichlids (Oscar, Convict, Salvini, Jack Dempsey), a Pleco, and I adopted a dog six months ago.


----------



## Blaze

I have two dogs, Katy and Chevelle. Katy is a 4.5 year old female rough collie, and Chevelle is a 1 year old female miniature Schnauzer/Chihuahua mix.

I've got a cat, Smokey, who is almost 12 years old. He's a regular ol' mixed breed cat.

And there's my flock of 9 bantam chickens: Georgia and Alaska are both 4.5 years old. Georgia is a male Cochin and Alaska is a female Belgian d'Uccle. Mykerion is a 3 year old female Cochin/Rosecomb, and Alex is a 2 year old male d'Uccle/booted bantam mix. JD, Willow, and Jamie are all 7 months old, all d'Uccle mixes, JD is a male and the other two are females. Last are Spearow and Pidgey, 4 month old d'Uccle mixes, Spearow is male and Pidgey is female.

And, of course, my four rats!


----------



## rat_cuddler

I have 11 spoiled babies. 
2 dogs 
2 rats
1 cat 
5 hens
And 1 rooster


----------



## Newmom19

We have....
3 cats - Shaman, Tala & Koda
3 hamsters - Bennie, Caesar and Joseph
1 turtle - Poke
and a pregnant rat named Ruby


----------



## keenkitty

I have 5 kitties: Dodger, Klaudius, Wilbert, Jayne, Tillamook. I have a bulldog names Kayne Kee, and a turtle named Tommy. last is my baby rat Matthew who I am looking for a cage mate for!


----------



## SumpinSpecial

I currently have one female greyhound who is almost 13 years old. We adopted her fresh off the racetracks (through an adoption group) just before her 5th birthday and she's grown to be my darling baby girl velcro dog. We also have a cute-as-a-button white and gray tabby cat.

We had a male greyhound until last September when we lost him to bone cancer. It was extremely traumatic for me, being with him at the end because he was in agony and husband and I both still miss him a lot. He was a large boy, but a great big teddy bear.

We're currently fostering a male greyhound, all black and shiny. He's a sweet boy, super smart. His adoptive mom is recovering from an injury and trying to decide if she can take him back in a month or two. If she can't, then we will keep him.


----------



## Atreides

I have my 2 rats (Grimm & Brisby) and that's it. I also have a 5 year old daughter-- that's more than enough for me to handle.


----------



## Mewlittle

I have 7 rats
Albert Stewart
LaVonne Zorah
Craig Paul
Shalimar Lorraine
Ariana Linda
Levi Oliver
Tia Cornelia

and my mother in law has a cat named Mischief


----------



## Mewlittle

Try 21 cats by your self and 4 dogs XD
I would name them off but I had so many cats in the last six years I kinda forgot exactly who was in that 21 batch <all saved from abusers,starving ,came of the streets or randomly showed at my house sick :/
Yes I had that many at one point LOL


----------



## Shisket

2 rats-Bandit and Sierra
1 dog-Biscuit

All three are female and of course, adorable.


----------



## Spacey

2 male rats - Donnie and Marshal
1 pesky female cat - Teaspoon

I would like to care for more pets in the future, but I think 3 is a good number for me now.


----------



## Basiltheplant

Currently I have 6:
3 rats: tumbles, dot, mew
2 dogs: Murphy, cara
1 cat: Robert

When I previously lived with my friend and her family we had 32:
8 cats: Thomas, Opie, Pluto, Dakota, bagheera, nema, piper, hiro
4 dogs: tank, kc, luscious, weechee 
5 finches: frank, pistachio, macadamia, pecan, almond II 
4 rats: tumbles, dot, esher, trix
2 Guinea pigs: flower, Kung fury
3 conures: zazu, mushu, Nala
4 sugar gliders: Wyatt, sterling, ooplah, fat ******* 
1 chinchilla: chi
1 bearded dragon: Ash


----------



## cinnamoroll

4 cats-Riley, Luna, Piper, and Moshe
4 rats-Milo, Jasper, Diego, and Oakley
1 gerbil-Shiloh (her sister crossed the bridge before her)
1 dog-Hadley
1 bearded dragon-Bruce
1 tarantula-Corrine/Gypsy
And a tank full of fish and a yard full of chickens


----------



## Nomstuff

One Russian dwarf - Ozzy and two rats. Cookie and Ginger


----------



## sammyterror

One would say I have TOO many, this is questionably true.
3 dogs: (youngest to oldest)
Shadder (2 in October)
Ruckus (2)
Spuddly (ooooold but not sure of his age)

2 cats:
Maximus Desimus Meridius (Max) (2)
Butters Cat (3)

7 adult rats:
Mr. Smithers
Gaia
Therman Merman
Peaches
Tessa
Ratman
Scarface
-With a fresh litter of 9

1 snake (yeah I know, rats and a snake)
Lagertha


----------



## sammyterror

I would like to see them <3


----------



## AkCrimson

I know this thread it a little bit older but I just wanted to throw in my menagerie, which is actually much smaller now than it was 10 years ago when I did fostering. 

I've got two small dogs, a Papillion and a Yorkie, and an African Grey who is my whole world. She is the sweetest most intelligent pet I've ever owned, she constantly amazes me. She speaks in context, telling me "Good morning" when I uncover her, saying "want water" when she is thirsty. When we shower she says "shower", and when we go on a road trip (once every couple of weeks, she will say "ready to go?". When I do my makeup she says "you're so pretty!". She also says funny stuff like "I'm a poop eagle!","I gotta go to work" makes dog noises, whistles, farts, burps, says "I'm a bird! bird bird bird", "what?", "I love you" ( her first phrase), "Helloooo", "hi bird", and more. 

I'm 30 now, and grew up with dogs and parrots. My Blue Crown conure passed away last year at 12 (I don't know why he passed so young. It beoke my heart since I had him since i was 16 and he weent from Alaska to Puerto Rico to New York to Maine to Massachsetts with me), and 2 years ago my Lineolated Parakeet passed away at 7. My parents had lovebirds, budgies, a cockatiel, and a sun conure. i worked with a parrot rescue and have fostered 3 African greys, cockatiels, a princess of wales parakeet, budgies, and cockatiels. I've owned ferrets 3 different times (such a short life span!), fostered the sweetest cat, rescued 6 homeless dogs in Puerto Rico, owned two ball pythons and a corn snake, leopard geckos, a bearded dragon, and many many fish tanks. I owned 3 male rats 5 years ago. Once I graduate and move into a bigger house, I plan on raising meat rabbits, having goats and probably quail. 

I currently have a rat I found on my campus, and am trying to convince my boyfriend to let me keep him!


----------



## Cjmorris27

1 tarantula
1 dog 
6 bearded dragons
24 snakes
est 60+- rats probably 20 of them pets


----------



## ~Lexa~

1 dog: Louie-5-year-old Shih Tzu Mix (rescue)
1 cat: Ruby-12-year-old Turkish Angora (rescue)
1 hamster: Minerva-2-year-old Winter White hybrid (rescue)
1 snake: Rosie-23-year-old corn snake (adopted)
2 tarantulas: Alexandria-1-year-old Mexican Black (pet shop) Hamilton- 2-month-old Rose hair (pet shop) (The tarantulas are technically one of my brothers', but until he gets home from school they are under my care  )

We are moving out of state soon, so we can't get any more animals until we are settled into our new home, but hopefully, we will be adopting a second dog and a few rats sometime in the future.


----------



## Salt & Pepper

2 Dogs- Chester & Dude
1 Bird- Q
Oh and don't let me forget my newest companions...
Two beautiful girl rats named Salt & Pepper


----------



## Chitterchatter

2 dogs- Oscar and Papi
2 rats- Fitz and Skillet.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope

At the moment I have 10 
2 Guinea pigs, Harley & Davidson
2 Hedgehogs, Penelope & Raven
6 Rats, Pandora,Willow, Oak,Ash, Chestnut,Thumbelina


----------



## InsideSunrise

I have 3 pets, a white German shepherd called Cloud and two rats, Luna and Nyx.


----------



## Lizzo

Nice family!


----------



## Basiltheplant

7 rats: Tumbles, Mew, Asuna, Faye, Brie, Juvia, Gidget
2 dogs: Murphy, Cara
1 cat: Lucy Fur


----------



## trico

*Two rats: Templeton & Remington*
​8 months old fancy rats (tbh I don't really know their breeding)​*One cat: Prince*
​8 year old orange tabby cat​*One dog: Prince *(I know I know, the same name)
​5 year old lab/husky mix
​*Lease Horse: Alice - Show name Queen of Heart*
​13 year old hanoverian/qh​


----------



## Artex

One big white rabbit, one cat, and one kitten. Our beloved Chow passed away last year, and our cockatiel flew on to greener pastures. I hated the idea of clipping one of its wings, which turned out to be a mistake.


----------



## shadowshearth

The simple answer: _A lot.

_The not so simple answer: I have four, mixed breed mutts. Heka - a lab/rottweiler mix, Little Man - an australian shepherd/catahoula mix, Poppet - a terrier mix, and Yin - a great pyrenees/lab/chow mix. An inside cat named Ajani that makes mine and the dogs lives difficult. And of course, my two new additions, Thelma and Louise, just simple fancy rats.


----------



## Ratmadoo

3 rats, 1 hamster, 2 dogs, a rescue pigeon feral, and whatever other wild creature I'm rescuing at the time. Looked after many wild mice, wild birds inc seagulls, snakes, and I have a few pet snails.


----------



## Phoene

Only 4.
1 dog: Theo
1 dove: Tinker
2 rats: Wren and Lark


----------



## blackjack

I have a total of 13.

2 male cats: one short haired tuxedo - Lil' Bubba, one all black long haired - Black Jack Mac Kitty
1 male African sideneck (pelomedusa subrufa) turtle: Happy Hector
1 male Arian Jaya blue tongue skink: Akron
2 male African dwarf frogs: Daryl, Merle 
1 female African dwarf frog: Ruby
1 black racer nerite snail: Clyde
1 male betta fish: Negan
4 male rate: Tyrion, Tormund, Petyr, Bronn


----------



## rattiemom4life

I have a total of 11.

4 rats: Elliot and Finnigan (I don't have names for my new rats yet)
3 cats: Kitty, Pumpkin and CHeddar
2 dogs: Shiloh and Roxi
2 mice: Zoe and Phoebe


----------



## TinyDragon89

We have 5 pets

3 rats - Nyx, Clio and Iris
2 cats - Lily and Pupu Chicken


----------



## rattiemom4life

I have 11 pets.

2 dogs - Shiloh & Roxi
3 cats - Kitty, Pumpkin & Cheddar
2 mice - Zoe & Phoebe
4 rats - Elliot, Finnigan, and two baby males (thinking of naming them Mac & Duncan)


----------



## Renigaed

2 Rats: Lester and Monty
2 Snakes: Pepper (corn snake) and Bug (Ball Python)
1 cat: Fletcher


----------



## alleyro

1 cat: PB (short for Peanut Butter)
1 ball python (technically my partner's): Mochi
3 mice: Papaya, Cloud, and Juneau
2 rats: Benji and Ham


----------



## Mizzely

2 cats: Jasmine, 16 year old Tabby and Lydia, 8 year old tortoiseshell

2 quaker parrots: Jingo, almost 7 years old and Bobber, age unknown; I adopted him as an adult 2 years ago

1 Leopard gecko: Tuchanka, 4 Years old

3 Rats: Parker, Wilson, and Stark, 4 months old


----------



## Brittykb

I have 2 rats- Grimm and Chief
3 cats- Pumpkin (10) Leela (4months) and Missy (5months)
3 bearded dragons- Zilla, Harley and Little Guy
2 leopard geckos- Bingo and Sunshine
1 mali uromastyx- Spike

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## abratforarat

Update:
I have three rats, Princess Kitty, Cash Register, and Birch Tree
Five cats, Magdalene, Luna, Rapunzel, Calvin, and Hobbes (pronounced Hobes)
Two dogs, Jake and Jules
Seven geese, Aldo and Olive, Singingbird and Delila, Miracle, Wish, and Will
Three rabbits, Ipo, Hazel, and Parsley
One cockatiel, Cassie
Eight cockroaches, I don't even know their names anymore😂
Also my sister has two rats, Poppy and Rye, but I call Poppy, Silver


----------



## kidneypie

I have yet to get my very first rats, but I do have 3 cats here with me, Prince Charles, Mr. Bond and Aatu. 

I also have other pets staying with my mother a dog, elderly miniature schnauzer Frankie and my brothers dog Dexter and two more cats, Napoleon and Hulk.


----------



## Rusty7

I currently don't have any rats.

I have one adopted dog, Rusty (german shepherd basenji mix).

I also have two veiltail angelfish, Bandit and Z, in a 29-gallon fish tank.


----------



## mvZD

9 rats, and one little terrier mix.


----------



## RK800

2 RES turtles 1 Black Havana rabbit 1 Pit Bull 1 Purple pincher hermit crab 1 Blue blaze dumbo fancy rat


----------



## Vampiric Conure

I have :

A service dog (Myrrh - a true heinz 57. Mixed with so much we aren't sure of her heritage though beagle, husky and shepherd are strongly suspected.)
11 birds (The cockatiels Mindwipe, Redshift and StrongArm, the budgies Swoop and Slugfest, The zebra finches Snow, Banks and Flurry, aaaand one White capped Pionus named August)
3 rats Named Proxima, Prima and Solus


----------



## iloveme88999

I know this is an older thread, but I love talking about my babies! My pets are split between 2 houses, my moms and my dads. I am personally responsible for 6 of them, the rest I assist caring for. Moms: 3 dogs: Raffi, Perry, Scout; 3 cats: MooMoo, Bella, and Fetty Wap; 1 gecko: Rick. Dads: 2 dogs: Bailey and Harley; 3 guppies. Personal Pets: 3 mice: Storm, Jax and Opie; 2 betta fish: Glub Glub and Applesauce; 1 rabbit: Penelope. And hopefully some ratty babies in the future!**Some people may consider this “too many pets” but my family is extremely passionate about pet ownership and take pride in the fact that we care for and love so many pets. So just know, they are all extremely well taken care of and loved and happy and healthy animals.


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾

Rats: Miss Pickles, Bobbie, and Snuggles. (All girls)
Cats: Katie May, Stir-Fry, Ginger, Nae-Nae, and Osiris.
Dog: Enzo.
Snake: Kodak.
Mice: Mama, and Moose.
Fish: Lucky, and Rosy.
Paddletail newt: Princess Jeffry.
Parakeets: Paco, Mesmeralda, and Marshall (Marshie)


----------



## Kathryn Ann

I have 5 pets
3 cats - 
Dylan
Dianna
Rascal

2 rats
Jericho
Cloud/Bean


----------



## BᴜʙᴀRᴀᴛ

i have: -3 rats! one passed away a couple of days ago..
- snake (Freddy-Jack)
-ferret (arty)
-2 cats (Wikky,Inga)
-1 dog (Dino)


----------



## icetiger

I have 6 pets in total.
2 rats: Cosmo and India (both female)
3 cats: Sherlock (male), Giovanni (male), and Layla (female)
1 snake: Genovive (female)


----------



## raisedbywolves

Overall I have 7 pets
1 dog: Ursula (girl)
3 cats: Coco (girl), Charlie (girl), Jezebel (girl)
2 rats: Gouda (girl), Science (girl)
1 snake: Mr. Pickles (boy)


----------

